# After 2 years, 3 IUI's, & low sperm count......



## Mrs. Owen

We have FINALLY gotten our BFP!!!! OMG, I still just can't believe it...even as I sit here and type, it still hasn't sunk in. Never thought I would get the chance to post in this forum... :)

We had been trying for 25 months, ever since we got married in June 2010. About October of last year we found out my husband had a low sperm count and were given a 1-2% chance to conceive on our own. So, we decided to try IUI with injectables as our first option. This was our 3rd IUI, and YES, IT WORKED!!! :happydance: We were going to try one more after this one before moving on to IVF. I was actually to the point of just wanting to give up because I was just sooo exhausted with it all (even said that a couple of times this cycle, because I was just so convinced that it had failed) But OH I'm so glad we didn't give up!!!! :)

I just wanted to give some hope to anyone that might be having fertility issues, or anyone trying to conceive long term....I know you hear it OVER AND OVER, and it never helps, but take it from someone who was about to give up...it CAN happen!!!! Hang in there!!


----------



## pink_bow

Aww congratulations! xx


----------



## saveme

Congrats...


----------



## Mummy2B21

congrats


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## IsMiseMatt

Congrats!!!! We got our BFP yesterday after 8 months ttc and 5 months not trying not preventing before that. I also have fertility issues ( low sperm count). We had scheduled an appointment with a specialist for next week! Don't need that anymore!


----------



## Dosey

That is fantastic news! Congratulations to you both :happydance:


----------



## WhaleTail

Congratulations! All that hard work and waiting was worth it.


----------



## NewfieFan

So very happy for you!


----------



## gumb69

Congrats x


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats!


----------



## LoveMrsP

That is fantastic news I'm about to start my second round of iui, I really enjoyed reading that thanks for posting I hope I day I'll be writing in here too! All the best to u and ur family I hope u enjoy this moment!! Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs. Owen

Thank you SO MUCH everyone for the kind words!! I am still walking around in a state of shock!! haha :)

IsMiseMatt - CONGRATS to you on your BFP!!!! Male-factor can be so frustrating because it seems like there's just nothing you can do...but I really think the supplements I had the hubby on helped a lot, as well as LOTS of prayers!!! :)

LoveMrsP - GOOD LUCK on your next IUI!!! I will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you! It's such an emotional journey because it's so hard NOT to get your hopes up...even when the doctor told me before our first one, "don't worry if it doesn't work this time, it usually takes a few times to get it right".... you just can't help but get excited. Then it's so upsetting when it doesn't work. Keep your head up and hang in there!!! *hugs*


----------



## laustiredttc

amazing, congratulations and a h&h 9 months to you both


----------



## Mrs. Owen

laustiredttc said:


> amazing, congratulations and a h&h 9 months to you both

Thank you thank you so much dear!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

congratulations!!!! you give me hope.....thank u xxx


----------



## mjemma

Congratulations, nice to hear a 'third time lucky' story as it gives people hope. It's amazing how many people seem to be getting their BFP around 2 years recently, or maybe it's just that I have been much more aware of it. Enjoy x


----------



## lhancock90

Congratulations. Have a happy, healthy 9 months. :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Owen

MrsBroodyPant said:


> congratulations!!!! you give me hope.....thank u xxx

Thank you! I'm so glad I gave you some hope, I was always looking online for IUI success stories and when I read them it always made me feel a little better.... wanted to share my story for anyone else that might be going through the same thing! :)

Thank you so much mjemma & Ihancock90! :flower:

And mjemma, CONGRATS to you on your BFP as well!!! :)


----------



## dizzy65

congrats :)


----------



## Jessie21

Gives me huge amounts of hope! Congrats! I am currently 5dpiui #3!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Owen

Jessie21 said:


> Gives me huge amounts of hope! Congrats! I am currently 5dpiui #3!!!!

WOOHOO, good luck to you!!!! I will keep my fingers crossed that this one is it for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Briss

Congratulations! and thank you so much for sharing I feel hopeful again. we were told that with my hubby's sperm count at 2.8 million IUI is not technically possible, not even sure we are going from here. can I ask what was your DH's sperm count?


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congratulations!

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :flow:


----------



## Mrs. Owen

Thank you Twilight and Briss!!! :)

Briss, his sperm counts were 5.2 million post-wash on IUI #1, 4.8 million on #2, and for the third and successful one his count was 9.2 million. I had him on fertilaid and maca root, which from your sig looks like you are already on top of the supplements.... I really think those helped a lot over the months! He also collected his sample at home that time instead of at the actual doctor's office, so I think he was just more relaxed so that may have helped also. Good luck to you girl, I know how frustrating it can be... Hang in there!!!


----------



## SamyBaby1

great news....Congrats gal...I also got my BFP yesterday....but I am symptomless....i still cannot digest the fact I am pregnant....dont feel it at all.....tell me about your symptoms? I am due April 14th if everything is on track


----------



## Mrs. Owen

SamyBaby1 said:


> great news....Congrats gal...I also got my BFP yesterday....but I am symptomless....i still cannot digest the fact I am pregnant....dont feel it at all.....tell me about your symptoms? I am due April 14th if everything is on track

Oh girl I completely understand how you are feeling... There have been a couple days that I have been worried because I haven't felt many symptoms at all! I would say the main one has been exhaustion, but even that has gotten better over the past week! I have been getting nauseous off and on, but haven't actually gotten sick yet (hope I didn't just jinx myself! Haha) and my boobs are just a little sore off and on. But other than that I feel okay so far! Of course we are still early on so still plenty of time for those symptoms to hit us hard! Good luck to you girl and a HUGE congrats on your BFP!!! :flower:


----------

